# Parker Shotgun



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonder if you guys could help me with this.

A fine gentlemen has, because of health reasons, decided to get rid of his gun collection. He has quality firearms and he says he's interested in passing them on to people who will 'give them a good home'.

Because he knows I enjoy shotguns, pheasants and hunting dogs he called me and wondered if I'd be interested in a Parker shotgun which I had admired during a visit to his home a couple years ago. He was going to be passing through town and said he's let me check the Parker out which I did earlier today.

I'd estimate the shotgun to be in 'Good' shape. The blueing is pretty well all gone, there's a small crack in the stock at the top of the grip at the metal. There are two screws in the hard rubber butt plate but I'm not sure if they're original or not. There are two more screws in the wood which don't appear to be original but I can't be sure.

There aren't hammers on this model and the action is still pretty tight. There isn't a huge amount of engraving on it. Besides the 'Parker' name and the place of manufacture in Connecticut, the only other marking is what I assume is the Serial #12551.

Could anyone give me an estimate on the value of this firearm or direct me to someone who might? Thank you for any help.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Try getting calling Bachelder Master Gunmakers 616.459. 3636 a great little gun shop I used to work at they are in Grand Rapids Michigan. They would know who you should contact. Hope this helps.
Duckjunky


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Try going to the Parker forum. Lots of info.
http://www.parkergun.org/forums/

Try this link for a serial number request:
http://www.parkergun.org/ser_no_found.htm

Value: FWIW - I picked up a similar Parker - a field grade VH, very tight - two years ago for $400 at a shop in PA.
I saw the same model gun in poorer condition for sale in AK (doin' some fishin') for $1100 that same year.
Pete


----------

